# USB Drucker Port ist weg - wie bekomme ich ihn wieder?



## Asterix-Ac (19. Februar 2006)

Hi NG,

ich habe da ein generelles Problem mit dem USB-Printer Port(USB00x). Bei mir und auf einigen Rechnern meiner Freunde fehlt der USB Printer Port von vorne herein. Von einigen weiß ich, dass er mal existiert hat. Bei einigen ist er nach einer Druckertreiber Installation verschwunden.

Aber egal, wie er abhanden gekommen ist, ich möchte ihn wiederholen.

Nach ein wenig googlen habe ich herausgefunden, dass der Usb Printer Port nur eine Umleitung auf LPT Printer Port ist und es nur ein paar Registry-Einträge bedarf. Ich habe aber leider nur welche für Windows CE.NET gefunden.

Deswegen benötige ich Eure Hilfe, wie ich das für Windows XP und (wäre super) auch für Windows 98 einrichten kann.

Asterix


----------



## Asterix-Ac (6. November 2006)

Weiß' denn keiner etwas dazu?


----------



## chefetutti (6. November 2006)

Hallo AsterixAoH,

ich habe heute schon ein Tool im Internet runtergeladen das USB Probleme analysiert.
Hie kannst du das Tool mal runterladen und ausprobieren.
#http://www.bomania.de/wfdownloads+singlefile.cid+6+lid+79.htm

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## dajos (6. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte dieses Problem auch. Ich habe meinen Drucker installiert (USB) und es wurde mir kein usb angeboten, also habe ich LPT gewählt. Nachdem dann der Treiber erfolgreich installiert war, habe ich nochmals in den Eigenschaften des eingerichteten Druckers nachgsehen und dann konnte ich den virtuellen USB Port wählen, und der Drucker funktionierte und macht es auch noch. Oder wird selbst dort nun kein USB angezeigt ? Dann liegt vlt wirklich ein fehlerchen vor, was ist es den für ein Drucker ?


----------



## Asterix-Ac (7. November 2006)

Danke für Eure Tipps. Ich werde das Programm von Bomania ausprobieren.


----------

